
New ‘machine unlearning’ technique deletes unwanted data - Dowwie
http://www.kurzweilai.net/new-machine-unlearning-technique-deletes-unwanted-data?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e4e04d784f-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-e4e04d784f-282136021
======
brudgers
What appears to be the paper:
[http://yinzhicao.org/unlearning/UnlearningOakland15.pdf](http://yinzhicao.org/unlearning/UnlearningOakland15.pdf)

